# Problem mit HP Ansicht in versch. Explor.



## RavenHawk (17. März 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich benutze 3 versch. Explorer (Internetexplorer, Mozilla, Opera)

Allerdings wird ein und dieselbe HP anders angezeigt:

mozilla 

Internetexplorer 

Opera

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die HP überall gleich aussieht?

Gruß Raven


----------



## Paradizogeeko (17. März 2003)

ganz starke Bilder:

You do not have access to this document 

solltest vielleicht mal ein anderen Server nehmen oder dir-listening oder son Kram ausmachen


----------



## RavenHawk (17. März 2003)

nun müssts gehen! 

http://bratwurst.ionichost.com/index.html


----------



## d4k4 (18. März 2003)

vieleicht solltest du das css weglassen?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (18. März 2003)

Joa, das Problem kenn ich.
Also mit dem Border unten musste dich mit abfinden.
Und was dieses gelben Streifen angeht, was soll das sein ??
Is das auch ein Border ?

Also so weit ich weiss macht opera zB einen unterschied zwischen einem in *.css definiertem  border und einem in dem <table>-Tag definiertem. Probier mal den border im table tag mit <table style=""> zu definieren...


----------



## RavenHawk (18. März 2003)

Also ganz erlich,
die Internet Explorer - Ansicht find ich am besten, aber der is mir zu unsicher!


----------



## RavenHawk (18. März 2003)

Hat sich erledigt, muss dann wohl damit auskommen wie es ist )
Thx all


----------

